# A new siggy for Csrruss.



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Csrruss !!!

Here some of your new signs.I hope they could be acceptable by you.
A proper size of them hasn't been given so far  ,therefore I've put the ones in size I made.Let me know if you need to resize them and what the size you want.In my opinion,they look good from 500x193 to 600x232 pixels.

regards


----------



## Soren (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely excellent work Wurger !  Man how I would've liked that 2nd last one, thats certainly the one to pick if you ask me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2006)

Hell yea, the kids got a gift for sure...


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2006)

nifty work Würger, my thought is to get rid of the Luftwaffe eagle as it has nothing to do with the background items ............

have fun !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeap,Erich.I agree with you but it was Csrruss' wish to leave this eagle.
Thank you.


----------



## Soren (Sep 15, 2006)

Use this one instead;


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2006)

A nice badge.Thank you very much ,Soren.I'll use if Csrruss send me an answer.Unfortunately he hasn't been on line for some time.I have to wait.Thanks anyway.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

Wurger, you do some excellent work! Do you do graphics art for work? If not, you should consider it.


----------



## csrruss (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you wurger


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Wurger, you do some excellent work! Do you do graphics art for work? If not, you should consider it.



Thank you very much Evan.I'm glad that you like my work.As far as doing graphic art for work is concerned I have never considred it and you may be right I should.Anyway, thanks a lot again.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2006)

Here all variants of your siggy ,Csrruss.


----------



## vince (Sep 18, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Wurger, you do some excellent work! Do you do graphics art for work? If not, you should consider it.



Uh..sorry, but he just put ready elements into the picture, nothing special, really.
And it does not even look nice, more like ****, too much things for such small picture!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2006)

yet annother n00b with an attitude problem, what'll this be, les' 17th or 18th?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually, its pretty hard and time consuming to get an effect like that done so well. Especially the fading, doing that can be a right b1tch. 

You show us one better than that buddy before you go around making accusations like that, and read up some older threads to learn how things operate round here or youll get booted before you can even load up photoshop.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2006)

vince said:


> Uh..sorry, but he just put ready elements into the picture, nothing special, really.
> And it does not even look nice, more like ****, too much things for such small picture!




Strong words from a newbie and a newbie who does not even have a sig to speak of!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

vince said:


> Uh..sorry, but he just put ready elements into the picture, nothing special, really.
> And it does not even look nice, more like ****, too much things for such small picture!



Hey NOOBIE I have some advice for you! Take your attitude and straighten it out right away! We dont tolerate it around here, especially when someone whose forum balls have not even dropped yet.

If you dont correct yourself you will find yourself getting hit by the door on your way out before you even know what happened...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

By the way Wurger, I think they look really damn good!


----------



## Erich (Sep 20, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm another member with no tact


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hey NOOBIE I have some advice for you! Take your attitude and straighten it out right away! We dont tolerate it around here, especially when someone whose forum balls have not even dropped yet.
> 
> If you dont correct yourself you will find yourself getting hit by the door on your way out before you even know what happened...




Forum balls have not even dropped yet....LMFAO for that one Chris you get the BIG GOLD STAR for the day for that funny one.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2006)

I think he won't come back...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2006)

No doubt. Although I think the sigs are a bit on the big side and could do with a border but that is just me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

They can allways be downsized. They look really good.


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 20, 2006)

I think all the versions look really nice Wurger..If you want, I have an Infantry Asssault Badge that I've Photoshopped that you could replace the Luftwaffe insignia with. Keep up the good work m8.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi guys !!!
Many thanks for all for your nice words and words of the criticism. To be honest I don't know what I can say more. Csrruss has asked me for the siggy and gave me sugesstions how I could make them.According to him I've made these projects.Unfortunately, I haven't been given the size for them therefore I've put them here with the size I was working with.Of course I've suggested downsizing to Csrruss but he hasn't answered me yet.Perhaps he is able to do it himself.
Thanks for all once again.

regards

BTW Yours siggies are also very,very nice.Especially,I like DerAdlerIstGelandet's and Baron von Blutwurst's new ones.For me "bomba" as we say in Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Baron von Blutwurst made mine wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)

I see.So, he has also made an excelent work.
I'm really impressed by your new siggy.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

_Ja, es ist sehr schön und wunderbar. _


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)

Jahwol


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2006)

vince said:


> Uh..sorry, but he just put ready elements into the picture, nothing special, really.
> And it does not even look nice, more like ****, too much things for such small picture!



Spoken like a clueless wonder. It's not just ready elements in a picture, it's where to place them and how the get placed, bordered, etc. Have YOU worked in or with graphic artists, Vince? Do you know the elements of style for marketing, etc?

You have 2 posts and come in insulting another member. There is a time to talk, a time to listen and a time to shut the f*ck up. Guess what time it is? You could have said that it wasn't what you preferred, ot just kept your piehole shut. A little tact will go a long way around here.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

As I said, I think he's already gone wanking on some pr0n page...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah he ran off, probably never to return. A forum coward....

Talk **** and run.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup talk the talk walk the walk. Make sure you can take the heat before you start talking trash.

Hell I wouldn't even care if I was the most hated person on a forum, but running away is just a cowardly thing to do. I could live with myself being hated by everyone on a forum, but I could not live with is knowing I am a coward and ran.


Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------

